# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja ja uutisia Turun seudun liikenteestä - kesä 2019

## 401

Tänään tuli kaksikin havaintoa:

TuKL 33, erikoinen linjakilpi *https://flic.kr/p/2ggPh92*
Savonlinja 66 (huom. uusi auto Turussa!) jossa _valkoisessa_ LED-linjakilvessä vaihteli teksti Puutori - Trätorget *https://flic.kr/p/2ggNLjm*

----------


## eemeli113

Tuon Savonlinjan Volvon lisäksi tulossa viisi kappaletta Scania Citywideja LS-Liikennelinjoille ilmeisesti loppukesästä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Onko perus Citywidejä vai oikein Suburbaaneja?

----------


## eemeli113

> Onko perus Citywidejä vai oikein Suburbaaneja?


Samoja mitä on Turussa jo 19 kappaletta, eli alkuperäisiä Citywidejä tulossa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mihin kohteeseen? Lähinnä mieleen tulee vain 2014 alkaneet TLO:n hoitamat linjat, niissä osa autoista on vanhempaa mallia. Noissa saa kai keski-ikä olla 8 vuotta. Varissuon autojen uusimisen suhteen juna meni jo.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:05 ----------

Vai tuleeko Ihalan linjoille uudet autot...?

----------


## eemeli113

> Mihin kohteeseen? Lähinnä mieleen tulee vain 2014 alkaneet TLO:n hoitamat linjat, niissä osa autoista on vanhempaa mallia. Noissa saa kai keski-ikä olla 8 vuotta. Varissuon autojen uusimisen suhteen juna meni jo.
> 
> Vai tuleeko Ihalan linjoille uudet autot...?


Vähän keski-ikää laskemaan. Muurisella tuli huhtikuussa yli-ikäisiksi 125 ja 133 sekä syksymmällä sitten vielä 129.

----------


## Waltsu

> Savonlinja 66 (huom. uusi auto Turussa!) jossa _valkoisessa_ LED-linjakilvessä vaihteli teksti Puutori - Trätorget


Noita ruotsinkielisiä tekstejä on alkanut näkyä enemmänkin. Turkubus taisi ensimmäisenä päivittää kaikki kilpensä, ja nyt myös TuKLin kilvet osaavat ruotsia.

----------


## tsv56

> Samoja mitä on Turussa jo 19 kappaletta, eli alkuperäisiä Citywidejä tulossa.


Tuossapa nuo ovat: Nyholm 87, Muurinen 101, Citybus 247. Nuo nyt ainakin. Rekkarit CMX-xxx.

----------


## eemeli113

> Tuossapa nuo ovat: Nyholm 87, Muurinen 101, Citybus 247. Nuo nyt ainakin. Rekkarit CMX-xxx.


CMX-671 Jalobus Oy, nr. 99
CMX-672 Turun Citybus Oy, nr. 247
CMX-673 Linjaliikenne Nyholm Oy, nr. 87
CMX-674 Linjaliikenne Muurinen Oy, nr. 101
CMX-675 Linjaliikenne Muurinen Oy, nr. 128

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Onko muuten Muurisen Citywide 110 vielä olemassa? Eikö se ollut jossain pahemmassa kolarissa jossain vaiheessa?

----------


## MB1

Mikäs SL paloi Kaarinassa 24.7. ?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikäs SL paloi Kaarinassa 24.7. ?


Siellä paloi Savonlinja 986.

----------


## tsv56

> Siellä paloi Savonlinja 986.


Pahan näköinen.

----------


## Waltsu

17.8.2019 juostu Paavo Nurmi Marathon hääti busseja poikkeusreiteille, ja olivatpa keskustan läpi kulkevat linjat tauollakin keskipäivällä maratonin lähtöruuhkan aikaan.

Tuomaansillalla bongasin poikkeusreitille ajaneen linjalla 56 olleen TuKL 15:n, josta oli eturekisterikilpi pudonnut jonnekin.

Samaisesta kuvakansiosta löytyy mm. 12.8. aloittanut Paraisten pikalinja 802 sekä kokoelma linjakilpiin ilmestyneistä ruotsinkielisistä määränpääteksteistä.

----------


## Waltsu

19.8.2019 Turkubus 6 Länsilinjain linjalla 403.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eikös tuo ollut kesällä jo Auran varikon pihalla, katsoin monta kertaa.

----------


## eemeli113

> Eikös tuo ollut kesällä jo Auran varikon pihalla, katsoin monta kertaa.


Ollut paljon lainassa Länskällä auto-ongelmien vuoksi.

----------


## Waltsu

Kesäaikataulujen viimeisellä viikolla Länsilinjat oli sijoittanut Auran linjalle nyssevärisen auton nro 57. Kuva torstailta 19.9.2019.

----------

